

Ask HN: Where can one find Github's source code? - woah


======
randallma
GitHub is not open source.

------
mflindell
They use an api called libgit to interface with all the repos that you can
find here <https://github.com/libgit2/libgit2>

------
ksherlock
If they dogfood, then it would be in a private repo on github. You could get a
job there or, for the impatient, just wait until the next RoR exploit.

------
misframer
GitLab is an open-source alternative: <http://gitlab.org/>

~~~
sangupta
I have tried GitLab and its stable to an extent - but not as feature rich as
GitHub. But, still for smaller teams that want a hosted solution, I can second
to use it.

